# Disco Stew ready to shoot.



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Disco Stu doesn't advertise


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok I'll bite! What is/was that? Really cool though. Is that going to replace Realtree this season?


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

It's a hoyt prostar with Ewheels on it.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Those limbs will make John Demmer jealous, it matches all of his clothes...  Looking good Kris!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Who did the dipping?

Hope USAA doesn't classify that as camouflaged!


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i like it


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

wa-prez said:


> Who did the dipping?
> 
> Hope USAA doesn't classify that as camouflaged!


nw hydro dipping


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

I got the munchies just from looking at that thing


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice Bow, I'm intrigued by the rest. Could You post a close up? Looks like some kind of wrap around riser mounted/ springy rest "hybrid"?
I Love Old Bows, Especially in the hands of a proficient archer, They make all the Young guys with newer, speed type Bows raise their heads in curiosity.


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

My dad made the arm of the rest. The body of it is a goldkey premier.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

aaronpv2 said:


> Nice Bow, I'm intrigued by the rest. Could You post a close up? Looks like some kind of wrap around riser mounted/ springy rest "hybrid"?
> I Love Old Bows, Especially in the hands of a proficient archer, They make all the Young guys with newer, speed type Bows raise their heads in curiosity.


They are the Holy Grail of rests for the finger shooter, one of the most cherished by the owners of them, and of course those who envy the ones who do own one.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

rsarns said:


> nw hydro dipping


Is that Northwest HydroPrint? In Montesano WA?

I see an item on their website http://www.northwesthydroprint.com/ with that design.


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

wa-prez said:


> Is that Northwest HydroPrint? In Montesano WA?
> 
> I see an item on their website http://www.northwesthydroprint.com/ with that design.


Yes that is the one.


----------

